# New Blood dragon vampires



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

there aare 3 mounted blood dragon models they look amazing

http://uk.games-workshop.com/warhammer/


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow. Those are a very impressive unit. I expect we'll see a lot of them when the book comes out.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Particularly because the bastards are S5 base and have lances. So... yeah. Can't wait. S7 on the charge...bye bye chariots.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

not blood dragons.. blood knights.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Doesn't matter what the hell they are called they look bloody good.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

torealis said:


> not blood dragons.. blood knights.


my bad

that means new unit:biggrin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fraid not I think. I'm pretty sure these things are just a repackaged form of Grave Knights or Death Knights or whatever they are called - Grave Guard on horse back.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

They're not skeletal and GW has confirmed that there will be new Blood Knights. I doubt these are the new Black Knights.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

Definitely not the new Black knights, since Black knights are wights, and these aren't.
They look sexy, though.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I didn't even notice that it wasn't labelled properly on the thread... haha... I think they are supposed to be Blood Dragon-related vampire thrall type things though. They're a 0-1 rare unit to boot, so who knows.


----------



## Sycoa (Dec 7, 2007)

The new models in general look good. Flipping through my White Dwarf and it makes me want to swap counts for my Tomb Kings..well..maybe not..but close!


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Now I am happy the I do play with the counts


----------

